# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Enoch'un Kehanetleri

## atoybil

Enochğun Kehanetleri 

Yakın zamanda insanlar 888 gün sürecek bir Cehennem hayatı yaşayacaklardır. Teröristlerin suikastleri, orduların çarpışması ve iç savaşlar sonunda milyonlarca, hatta milyarlarca insan ölecektir. Kültürler ve dinlerarası savaşlarla parçalanan insanlık, bir yandan da açlık ve salgın hastalıklar ve korkunç silahların kullanılması yüzünden ıstırap çekecektir.

Bu devir, yeryüzünde yaşanmış en zor devir olacaktır. Sonunda hiçbir şey satılmayacak ve alınmayacaktır. Bütün gıda maddeleri vesikaya bağlanacak ve küçük bir ekmek parçası bile olsa, çalan hırsızlığını canıyla ödemek rizikosunun altına girmiş olacaktır. Küremiz üzerindeki sular her yerde insan kanıyla karışacak kıpkızıl olacaktır, tıpkı vaktiyle Mısırğda olduğu gibi.

İslam fanatikleri, Avrupa ülkelerine karşı başkaldıracaklar, Avrupa titreyecek ve sarsılacaktır. Batığda her şey tahrip edilecektir. İngiltere feth edilecek ve büyük bir sefalete düçar olacaktır. İslam fanatikleri ve savaşçılarının iktidarı yıllar boyu devam edecektir.

Bu savaş sadece Avrupağyı vurmayacak, dehşet yayıldıkça diğer bütün ülkelere sıçrayacak ve bütün dünyayı ateşe verecek bir savaş haline dönüşecektir.

Konuya girmeden önce, bir Müslüman olarak kahinlere (gaybten haber verenlere) inanmadığımı belirtmek isterim. üünkü gaybın ilmi Allahğa mahsustur. Ancak birtakım kullara gayb ile ilgili küçük haberler ve bilgiler verilebilir. Mesela bir kimse rüyasında uçağın düşeceğini görür ve ona binmekten vaz geçer. 17 Ağustos zelzelesinden önce bazı kimselere bu konuda kısıtlı bilgiler verilmişti.
Konuya gireyim: İnterneti karıştırırken (www.erenouvelle.com) sitesinde ğProphÃ©ties de Billy Meierğ başlıklı bir yazıya rastladım. Billy Meier 1937ğde İsviçreğde doğmuş. Kendisine başka dünyalardan (paralel alemlerden) birtakım bilgiler ve haberler geliyormuş. Başka dünyalardan gelen varlıklar Meierğe bizim küremizde olacak hadiseler hakkında bilgiler vermişler, uyarılarda bulunmuşlar. Bu zatın açıkladığı kehanetler büyük yekun ve hacim tutuyormuş. Bunlardan ğEnochğun Kehanetleriğnde insanlığı büyük felaketlerin beklediği anlatılıyor. Enochğun kehanetlerinin tamamı, çeşitli dillerde yayınlanan NEXUS dergisinde çıkmış. Bu kehanetlerin kısa bir özetini yukarıda adını verdiğim siteden nakl ediyorum. (Nexus, Aralık 2004).

Kehanetlerin özetinin metni şudur:
ğYakın zamanda insanlar 888 gün sürecek bir Cehennem hayatı yaşayacaklardır. Teröristlerin suikastleri, orduların çarpışması ve iç savaşlar sonunda milyonlarca, hatta milyarlarca insan ölecektir. Kültürler ve dinlerarası savaşlarla parçalanan insanlık, bir yandan da açlık ve salgın hastalıklar ve korkunç silahların kullanılması yüzünden ıstırap çekecektir.
Bu devir, yeryüzünde yaşanmış en zor devir olacaktır. Sonunda hiçbir şey satılmayacak ve alınmayacaktır. Bütün gıda maddeleri vesikaya bağlanacak ve küçük bir ekmek parçası bile olsa, çalan hırsızlığını canıyla ödemek rizikosunun altına girmiş olacaktır. Küremiz üzerindeki sular her yerde insan kanıyla karışacak kıpkızıl olacaktır, tıpkı vaktiyle Mısırğda olduğu gibi.
İslam fanatikleri, Avrupa ülkelerine karşı başkaldıracaklar, Avrupa titreyecek ve sarsılacaktır. Batığda her şey tahrip edilecektir. İngiltere feth edilecek ve büyük bir sefalete düçar olacaktır. İslam fanatikleri ve savaşçılarının iktidarı yıllar boyu devam edecektir.
Bu savaş sadece Avrupağyı vurmayacak, dehşet yayıldıkça diğer bütün ülkelere sıçrayacak ve bütün dünyayı ateşe verecek bir savaş haline dönüşecektir.

Papa II. Jean-Paulğdan sonra bir papa daha gelecektir. Onu takiben bir ğPontifux Maximusğ Kiliseğnin başına geçecektir. Bu Papa, ğPetrus Romanusğ adıyla tanınacaktır, ahir zaman Papası...
Amerika Birleşik Devletleri, hürriyet adına savaş, barış ve terörizmi önleme bahanesiyle birçok ülkeyi işgal edecek, o bölgeleri bombalayacak ve önüne gelen herşeyi tahrip edecektir.Bu esnada binlerce sivil insan ölecektir. Amerikan politikası hiçbir sınır tanımayacaktır. Onun tek amacı dünya üzerinde ekonomik, mali ve askeri bir mutlak üstünlük kurmak ve yeryüzünü kontrol altına almak olacaktır.

Avrupa, Asya ve Afrika ülkeleri, ABDğnin kendilerini dünya hakimiyeti stratejisi uğrunda kullandığını anlayınca peyderpey ona karşı geleceklerdir.Bu büyük savaş önlenemeyecektir. üünkü yeryüzü halkı bir islah yolunu seçmeyecek, yani gerçek bir sevgi ve barışı muhtemelen istemeyecektir. İnsanlar zenginliği, zevk ü sefayı, bütün maddi değerleri ve sınırsız bir gücü seçeceklerdir.
üçüncü Dünya Savaşı patlak verirse (Bizim hesaplarımız ve gözlemlerimiz onu gösteriyor) bu çatışmanın faturasını siviller ödeyecektir. Sorumsuz ilim adamları, askeri amaçlara yönelik klonlamalarla duygudan ve vicdandan arınmış birtakım mahluklar yetiştirecekler, ayrıca son derece tahripkar silahlar üreteceklerdir. Bu klonlanmış mahlukların bağımsızlıklarını ilan etmeleri ve kendi kumandalarında, insanlığı tahrip ve imha etmeleri ihtimali de gerçekleşecektir.
Dünya, şimdiye kadar benzeri görülmemiş acılara sahne olacaktır.Bu hadiseler 888 gün devam edecek ve sonunda medeniyet çökecektir. Bu korkunç senaryodan sonra çeşitli salgın hastalıklar başgösterecek ve dev boyutta bir açlık dünyayı kasıp kavuracaktır. Böylece insanlık aleminin ekonomisi çökecek, herhangi bir mal üretme imkanı kalmayacaktır. Bütün besin maddeleri ve ilaçlar vesikaya bağlanacaktır.

Savaş çılgınlıkları karalarla sınırlı kalmayacak, felaketler aynı şiddet ve genişlikte okyanuslara, atmosfere ve uzaya sıçrayacaktır. Gelecekte kurulacak denizaltındaki ğinfrastructureğler saldırıya uğrayacak ve tahrip edilecektir. Bu esnada binlerce insan can verecektir. Tahrip ve imha anaforu bu tesisler tarafından beslenecek, birtakım korsanlar, deniz birlikleri ile savaşacaktır.
Bu devirde, birtakım dünya dışı güçlerin, felaketin sorumlusu Batı ülkelerine karşı harekete geçmesi ihtimalinin de gerçekleşmesi mümkündür. Bu güçler, gizliliklerini terk edecek ve Batığnın sorumsuz hareketleri yüzünden dehşete düşmüş olanların yardımına koşacaktır.
Bunlardan başka, birtakım doğal afetler ve felaketler Avrupa ve Asyağyı derinden sarsacaktır. Bununla beraber, uğradıkları bütün yıkımlara rağmen bu iki kıtğa varolmaya devam edecektir.

Amerika Birleşik Devletleri için aynı şey söylenemez. O tamamen harap ve türap olacaktır.Bu devlet, planladığı ve kışkırttığı dünya çapındaki çatışmalar dolayısıyla (gelecekte de hep böyle olacaktır) birçok ülkede canlı bir kin ve nefret duygusu uyandırmıştır. Binaenaleyh bu ülke, boyutları insanlar tarafından hayal bile edilemeyecek çapta önemli felaketlere maruz kalacaktır. Teröristler tarafından tahrip edilen World Trade Center bir başlangıçtır.
Kıyametği andıran korkunç hadiseler sadece toplu imha silahları ve klonlanmış askerler tarafından meydana getirilmeyecektir. Yerküresi ve Doğa, sorumsuz insanların kötü kullamına başkaldıracaktır.

Amerika Birleşik Devletleriğni, şimdiye kadar benzeri görülmemiş yangınlar ve kasırgalar silip süpürecektir. Bütün bu felaketlere rağmen, Amerikalılar nice ülkeye yaptıkları haksızlıkları durduramayacaktır. Kuzey Amerika kıtğası, en büyük felakete uğradığı zaman (Doğu sahillerini vuran fırtına mı?), kötü niyetli askeri güçler enformatik, biyolojik, kimyevi silahlarla vurmaya ve saldırmaya devam edeceklerdir. Bu silahlar otonom hale gelecek ve insanlar bunların kontrolunu ve güdümünü ellerinden kaçıracaktır. Bu kehanetlerin en önemli noktası budur.

Dünyanın geri kalan bölgeleri felaketlerden kurtulmayacaktır. üünkü dünyalılar çevreyi tahrip ettiler ve bu tahribatı sürdürmektedirler.
Dünya kaynaklarının tahrip edici şekilde kullanılması yüzünden, tektonik bir dengesizlik sunği (yapay) olarak meydana getirilmiştir ve bu depremlere, yanardağ patlamalarına ve tsunamilere yol açacaktır. Bunun sonunda iklimler değişecek, korkunç ve dehşetli kasırgalar ve tayfunlar meydana gelecek, bütün dünya bunların yıkıcı enerjilerine maruz kalacaktır. Bu afetler akılalmaz çapta su baskınlarına ve alışılmamış kar yağmalarına sebebiyet verecek, bundan güney ülkeleri, hatta ekvator kuşağı bile etkilenecektir.
İnsanlığın cinneti ve özellikle yeraltında patlatılan nükleer bombalar yüzünden yerküresi uzaydaki yolundan çıkmaya başlamıştır. Dünya yavaş yavaş fakat kesin bir şekilde Güneş etrafında yeni bir yörüngeye girecektir. Bunun sonucunda yeryüzünde yeni bir buzul çağı başlayacaktır.

Acılar ıstıraplar bunlarla da bitmeyecektir. Amerika Birleşik Devletlerğnde iki iç savaş çıkacaktır. Neticede, öldürücü düşmanlıklar yüzünden bu ülke beş ayrı bölgeye ayrılacak, fanatik ayrılıkçılar diktatörce güçlere sahip olacaktır.
Anarşi dünyaya hakim olacak ve insanları uzun bir müddet tarumar edecektir. üeşitli hastalıklar ve salgınlar ki, bunların çoğu eskiden olmayan yeni şeyler olacak ve tedavileri bilinmeyecektir, bunlar da insanlığı kıracaktır.
İktidar, teknoloji, maddi zenginlik, kin, intikam hırslarına kapılmış insanlar yaratılışın değerlerini; Sevginin, Bilgeliğin, Barışın ve Hürriyetin cahili olarak kalacaklardır. Tıpkı, kendilerinden önce Enochğun atalarının yapmış olduğu gibi... Bu davranışları yüzünden dünyayı acıların, ölümün, yıkımın ve yokoluşun derin ve korkunç uçurumlarına yuvarlayacaklardır. İnsanlığın yaşamış olduğu en büyük ve en vahim felaketin...ğ

Enoch Kehanetleriğnin kısa bir özeti budur. Dünya ve insanlık gerçekten böyle bir felakete mi gidiyor? Perşembenin gelişi çarşambadan belli olurmuş. Bugüne bakınız ve gelecek pembe mi, yoksa kapkara mı, siz kendiniz hüküm veriniz. Bunu anlamak için kahin olmaya lüzum yoktur.

Mehmet şevket Eygi- Milli Gazete

----------

